# Stalled out after 50ish dollars on doordash



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I usually try to hit 50 everyday, but I've been getting stalled out, even during a dinner rush in a busy area.

I trying to work some extra hours, to save up for some badly needed tires.

Any ideas would be great, but don't say multi apping with grubfart. 

Waiting around for hours for an order, when it's busy, is demoralizing.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I usually try to hit 50 everyday, but I've been getting stalled out, even during a dinner rush in a busy area.
> 
> I trying to work some extra hours, to save up for some badly needed tires.
> 
> ...


Does this lack of work occur on scheduled blocks or when you just jump in on a “dash now”…?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Does this lack of work occur on scheduled blocks or when you just jump in on a “dash now”…?


I don't remember. Does it matter?

I usually schedule or 'dash now', depending on the situation. 

The app gives me a 'dash now' if I have an upcoming schedule, and they need drivers....<---should I ignore this?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

For the past 4-5 weeks, I was chugging along at around $80 per evening on weekdays.
Then last week...

Last Monday evening, I barely managed to get past $35. Same with Tuesday. I did not reset my AR. I am around 20% as always.
I have a theory.
A crapload of people reset their acceptance rate.
Starting Wednesday, it began to get better.
I am thinking the acceptance rates began tapering off again, and things are slowly returning to normal.
Just a theory I have.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I don't remember. Does it matter?
> 
> I usually schedule or 'dash now', depending on the situation.
> 
> The app gives me a 'dash now' if I have an upcoming schedule, and they need drivers....<---should I ignore this?


I do not think “dash now” is given the same preference as scheduled blocks… almost like a fill in worker or for high demand only. JMO


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I do not think “dash now” is given the same preference as scheduled blocks… almost like a fill in worker or for high demand only. JMO


FWIW I have over 3K dels with ******Dish but I learned to NEVER ever use their idiotic (and highly manipulative, like everything they do) "scheduling." The last few weeks have been so awful with them (not helped by a CV which was totally undeserved and seriously pissed me off) that I committed my energy to UE and GH, which now make over 85% of my earnings.

BTW, I had to laugh at their utterly pathetic emails over the last few days telling me that I would not be penalized by THEIR mistake when they had a massive "outage." Which is code word with them for "our underpowered servers CRASHED (once again) but we acknowledge ZERO responsibility for the problem! (and we sure as hell will NOT compensate you in any way, shape or form.)"


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> BTW, I had to laugh at their utterly pathetic emails over the last few days telling me that I would not be penalized by THEIR mistake when they had a massive "outage." Which is code word with them for "our underpowered servers CRASHED (once again) but we acknowledge ZERO responsibility for the problem! (and we sure as hell will NOT compensate you in any way, shape or form.)"


I used that "outage" to my advantage on Saturday night.

DD sent me a $20 order and when I arrived there were two other drivers waiting for the same order 
They were understandably pissed and left. While I was waiting Uber sent me a crazy $40 order that wasn't exactly along the same route but it was doable so I accepted it.

As I'm putting the DD order in the car, one of their reps called me and basically begged me to complete the order. She offered me an extra $2 (lol) if I agreed to complete the delivery. I mean I accepted the order and it's in the ****ing bag so ok, I guess I'll do it. Knowing that I had that Uber order waiting, I replied, "Well I can't promise that it will be on time but I will certainly do my best!"

"Awww, we appreciate your service ant, thank you so much!"

Bang, $62.00 in 30 minutes with a dash of plausible deniability.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I used that "outage" to my advantage on Saturday night.
> 
> DD sent me a $20 order and when I arrived there were two other drivers waiting for the same order
> They were understandably pissed and left. While I was waiting Uber sent me a crazy $40 order that wasn't exactly along the same route but it was doable so I accepted it.
> ...


I’ve received those calls as well from DD once in a while… $2 extra to guarantee delivery of order. $2 is $2… lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I’ve received those calls as well from DD once in a while… $2 extra to guarantee delivery of order. $2 is $2… lol


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I don't remember. Does it matter?
> 
> I usually schedule or 'dash now', depending on the situation.
> 
> The app gives me a 'dash now' if I have an upcoming schedule, and they need drivers....<---should I ignore this?


I always take it. 99% it blends seamlessly into my upcoming shift.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't know if this is area specific, but DD always lets be begin scheduled dashes 15 minutes early, regardless of what the map shows.



Rickos69 said:


> I always take it. 99% it blends seamlessly into my upcoming shift.


In the past year or two they improved blending 'dash now' into upcoming dashes. IIRC, when I first started driving it was less simple.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I don't know if this is area specific, but DD always lets be begin scheduled dashes 15 minutes early, regardless of what the map shows.


The 15 minutes prior to shift is universal.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I just got an email from GH that if you accidentally accepted an offer, you can now unassign it if you do it immediately, and it does not entail involving support.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I just got an email from GH that if you accidentally accepted an offer, you can now unassign it if you do it immediately, and it does not entail involving support.
> View attachment 682411


First they need to even send orders in the first place… lol

My area is definitely a DD controlled area. UE and GH are pretty much dead. Even with blocking on GH nothing…


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> For the past 4-5 weeks, I was chugging along at around $80 per evening on weekdays.
> Then last week...
> 
> Last Monday evening, I barely managed to get past $35. Same with Tuesday. I did not reset my AR. I am around 20% as always.
> ...


Here's another theory ...
As the economy worsens, people are less willing to spend $40 on a bag of burgers, and $20 to deliver the bag of burgers.
Now, they boiling hot dogs and saving $50.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I don't know if this is area specific, but DD always lets be begin scheduled dashes 15 minutes early, regardless of what the map shows.


I use that trick quite a bit to get myself online when the map is gray. Sometimes the map will be gray but there will be a time slot open for 15 minutes from now, so I put myself on the schedule and then I can go online right now.

I don't understand DoorDash's maps anyway. Last night they had $3 peak pay, but the map was gray and I couldn't get online........which is understandable. $3 peak pay attracts every ant in the area. So I did an Uber Eats delivery from Wawa, and they have a shelf at Wawa where they put all the delivery orders so that the driver can just walk in, grab his order, and go. I walk into Wawa, and the delivery shelf is full of bags. As I walk up to the shelf with my delivery bag, one of the workers looks at me and says, "Oh good, finally, please tell me you're taking some of these." I check the tags on all the bags and they are all DoorDash orders, so I tell him, "Nope. I'm here for an Uber Eats order." He tells me that he is working on that one and it isn't ready yet. So as I'm waiting, I check the DoorDash app because this seems like a prime opportunity to multiapp. Maybe one of those orders that is sitting there is going in the same direction as my Uber Eats order. The map is gray. I can't go online and no schedule slots are available. I stand there for about 15 minutes until my order is ready to pick up. During that time, another driver comes in and picks up one of the DoorDash bags. When I left, they still had a shelf full or orders waiting for drivers and the map was still gray in my app. I don't get it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I use that trick quite a bit to get myself online when the map is gray. Sometimes the map will be gray but there will be a time slot open for 15 minutes from now, so I put myself on the schedule and then I can go online right now.
> 
> I don't understand DoorDash's maps anyway. Last night they had $3 peak pay, but the map was gray and I couldn't get online........which is understandable. $3 peak pay attracts every ant in the area. So I did an Uber Eats delivery from Wawa, and they have a shelf at Wawa where they put all the delivery orders so that the driver can just walk in, grab his order, and go. I walk into Wawa, and the delivery shelf is full of bags. As I walk up to the shelf with my delivery bag, one of the workers looks at me and says, "Oh good, finally, please tell me you're taking some of these." I check the tags on all the bags and they are all DoorDash orders, so I tell him, "Nope. I'm here for an Uber Eats order." He tells me that he is working on that one and it isn't ready yet. So as I'm waiting, I check the DoorDash app because this seems like a prime opportunity to multiapp. Maybe one of those orders that is sitting there is going in the same direction as my Uber Eats order. The map is gray. I can't go online and no schedule slots are available. I stand there for about 15 minutes until my order is ready to pick up. During that time, another driver comes in and picks up one of the DoorDash bags. When I left, they still had a shelf full or orders waiting for drivers and the map was still gray in my app. I don't get it.


Just curious… What part of NJ do you work…?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I usually try to hit 50 everyday, but I've been getting stalled out, even during a dinner rush in a busy area.
> 
> I trying to work some extra hours, to save up for some badly needed tires.
> 
> ...


Are you doing Grocery orders? They are paying well right now!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Are you doing Grocery orders? They are paying well right now!


No, how much where you're at?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Are you doing Grocery orders? They are paying well right now!


Dude I hit on a $28 3 mile UE Acme order last week.
I walked in, shit was in the cart, in & out.

Give me this and Petco orders all ****ing day.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Are you doing Grocery orders? They are paying well right now!


I used to do them, but stopped. 
1. The payout has gone down drastically where I am.
2. The app always lies on the amount of items. When it says 1 item, it means one basket of bags, but when you go the supermarket, there are 5+.
I don't know who is lying. The supermarket or DD.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Dude I hit on a $28 3 mile UE Acme order last week.
> I walked in, shit was in the cart, in & out.
> 
> Give me this and Petco orders all ****ing day.


Good PETCO orders are a rarity in my area. The $/mile are almost always upside down.
And in the outside chance that they are not, it is almost certain that they will take you into an area from which you will come back empty.
And I'm talking 10+ miles. At least. I always wonder. Why is everyone in the state of Illinois shopping from the PETCO in my town.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I liked petco except its 4 bags of dog food to 3rd floor apartments.

I don't understand why everyone lives on the 2-3 floor.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

In my market Petco and Dollar General (often doubled with a food joint order LOL) are the only 2 offers where DD breaks their own rule of NOT actually offering orders during their entirely bogus "dash on the way back to your zone", or whatever they call that scam.

That should tell you everything you know.

I think Seamus may have been sarcastic, OR maybe he works in a Disneyland-type market. Personally, I would consider being a personal shopper at the absolute minimum rate of $40/hr, starting the second I accept the order. Anything less I will always reject.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I liked petco except its 4 bags of dog food to 3rd floor apartments.
> 
> I don't understand why everyone lives on the 2-3 floor.


I used to keep track of little things like that. It was something absurd, roughly ~50% were to the 3rd floor and the rest split between floors 1 and 2. Most apartments in my areas (DFW) were usually 3 stories. I never did downtown high rise deliveries for obvious reasons.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Dude I hit on a $28 3 mile UE Acme order last week.
> I walked in, shit was in the cart, in & out.
> 
> Give me this and Petco orders all ****ing day.


Grocery and retail orders used to really suck. In the last month they have been paying well.

I got a great Unicorn last week at Pet Smart. The offer came in at $38 for 5 miles but it said 101 items! I was like NFW could someone order 101 separate items from a PetSmart so I took it so I could see it figuring I’d cancel if it was true. Turned out it was 101 live crickets which they pack in a bag! Each cricket was a separate item for DD and that’s how the payout was so high!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I used to do them, but stopped.
> 1. The payout has gone down drastically where I am.
> 2. The app always lies on the amount of items. When it says 1 item, it means one basket of bags, but when you go the supermarket, there are 5+.
> I don't know who is lying. The supermarket or DD.


There are 2 different Grocery offers, Shop & Pay and just deliver what they’ve already shopped. The S&P gives the real # of items. The delivery only the store puts in so it often says 1 item. You’ll never know the real # on those orders. What I do if the miles and pay seems good is accept them, but if there are too many carts or items I just cancel and walk out!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Grocery and retail orders used to really suck. In the last month they have been paying well.


OMG hahaha it's like 37 Taco Hell sauce packets.

It's like clockwork man. I take a nice order out of DE and just a mile or two into bumble**** PA and UE hits me with a crazy high paying order from a rando pet store. I guess they have trouble filling them.

I had one last week that was a $35.00 pet store and then a stacked $18.00 BK order? Whaa? 7 miles?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> OMG hahaha it's like 37 Taco Hell sauce packets.
> 
> It's like clockwork man. I take a nice order out of DE and just a mile or two into bumble**** PA and UE hits me with a crazy high paying order from a rando pet store. I guess they have trouble filling them.
> 
> I had one last week that was a $35.00 pet store and then a stacked $18.00 BK order? Whaa? 7 miles?


The people that make the most money on the delivery gigs are those that have a street hustlers mentality. For example, right now the closest grocery store to me is paying fairly well, but you have to cherry pick orders. For those that are pulling their pud waiting for offers they are going to be SOL on the good orders! I talked to the delivery manager at the grocery store, and learned quite a bit just by talking to him. He explained to me that at certain times of the day they start batch releasing offers. So now I wait in the parking lot at the times he told me they start releasing the orders and I can sit and cherry pick the best ones….. $$$! I’m now getting about $60 a day now on 3 grocery deliveries just using the info the manager gave me.

I sincerely don’t understand why more drivers don’t simply make friends and get information from those that release these orders. They want to sit in a parking lot and just wait for what comes across their phone. They don’t even begin to understand why they aren’t getting more big dollar offers!!!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> The people that make the most money on the delivery gigs are those that have a street hustlers mentality. For example, right now the closest grocery store to me is paying fairly well, but you have to cherry pick orders. For those that are pulling their pud waiting for offers they are going to be SOL on the good orders! I talked to the delivery manager at the grocery store, and learned quite a bit just by talking to him. He explained to me that at certain times of the day they start batch releasing offers. So now I wait in the parking lot at the times he told me they start releasing the orders and I can sit and cherry pick the best ones….. $$$! I’m now getting about $60 a day now on 3 grocery deliveries just using the info the manager gave me.
> 
> I sincerely don’t understand why more drivers don’t simply make friends and get information from those that release these orders. They want to sit in a parking lot and just wait for what comes across their phone. They don’t even begin to understand why they aren’t getting more big dollar offers!!!


Exactly!

Just make conversation and extract information.
You truly have to create your own luck in this gig.

I made friends with the 5 guys manager. He caught me picking up a GH and DD order and gave me the side eye haha.
We chatted up and I explained the "**** these apps" make all the $$ you can system and he got it.

2 minutes later some d head DD driver came in *****ing because he wasn't alerted that his order was ready. He was acting like a total **** so I loudly asked the 5 G manager if he would like me to slap the shit out of him.

5 Guys is notoriously slow.
Now the manager bumps up my order whenever he see's me waiting.


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

DoorDash is dead... I can longer schedule doordash for anything other than like from 11:30 am to whatever... no more morning shift is even possible to schedule.. this just started happening like 3 months ago.. before that i was constantly going to from like 7 am - 1 pm

then the entire morning shift just vanished from being scheduled. but someone must be doing morning shift even if there's hardly any orders.. so why am i not able to ever schedule a morning shift anymore?

are they simply relying on the idiotic "dash now" slaves who take $3.00 orders 10 miles away?


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

STRIDERr said:


> DoorDash is dead... I can longer schedule doordash for anything other than like from 11:30 am to whatever... no more morning shift is even possible to schedule.. this just started happening like 3 months ago.. before that i was constantly going to from like 7 am - 1 pm
> 
> then the entire morning shift just vanished from being scheduled. but someone must be doing morning shift even if there's hardly any orders.. so why am i not able to ever schedule a morning shift anymore?
> 
> are they simply relying on the idiotic "dash now" slaves who take $3.00 orders 10 miles away?


Idiotic "dash now" slave here! Over 3K dels with DD, but wait... NEVER accepted a single "schedule" offer.

What in hell make you think I would be STUPID enough to EVER accept a $3.00 orders 10 miles away anyway?!

I'd say the slave is YOU, buddy, AND all the idiots who work the "earn by time" SCAM (but hey, no offense meant, we're all in the same filthy boat here.)


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Alcohol seems to pay decent but I only see those orders on the weekends.


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

Ed Elivery said:


> Idiotic "dash now" slave here! Over 3K dels with DD, but wait... NEVER accepted a single "schedule" offer.


I have over 6,000 deliveries and have never once been or tried to be top dasher. there is absolutely zero benefit to being a top dasher.. Dashing whenever you want means nothing. You can almost always find an open schedule when you want to go. So you're basically just killing yourself to keep a 70% acceptance rate and the only reward is DoorDash giving you the option to work even more

and to actually keep a 70% acceptance rate you have to constantly take totally shit deliveries. My acceptance rate is like 10%. To get it to 70% would mean taking the shittiest deliveries possible


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Just curious… What part of NJ do you work…?


I start and end every shift in Asbury Park. The specific areas that I work vary by time of day, day of the week, season of the year, changing market trends, etc., etc., but my general area is bounded by Highlands to the north, Brick to the south, and Howell/Freehold to the west. I very rarely venture outside those boundaries (for work purposes, that is).


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I start and end every shift in Asbury Park. The specific areas that I work vary by time of day, day of the week, season of the year, changing market trends, etc., etc., but my general area is bounded by Highlands to the north, Brick to the south, and Howell/Freehold to the west. I very rarely venture outside those boundaries (for work purposes, that is).


I’m not that far from you… I work East Brunswick, Milltown, South River, Spotswood areas mostly.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I have done some deliveries in South River while passing through, but I try to stay away from the Brunswicks because I don't know that area well enough to know which restaurants have parking and which ones don't, and I also imagine that there could be some real nightmare deliveries to the high rises in the area. I don't want any part of those. I will sometimes skirt the southern edge of South Brunswick, but that is as far as I am willing to go. If it starts pulling me north then I shut the app off and head south again to get away from it. Assuming that I am working that area, which almost never happens.

Late at night, Instacart sends me requests while I am sitting on my couch in Asbury to go pick up at the Shop Rite in Spotswood and then deliver to Asbury.......usually for about $20. It wouldn't be so bad if I was actually in Spotswood and wanting to go back to Asbury (they're usually really small orders), but who in their right mind is going to drive from Asbury to Spotswood and back for $20?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I have done some deliveries in South River while passing through, but I try to stay away from the Brunswicks because I don't know that area well enough to know which restaurants have parking and which ones don't, and I also imagine that there could be some real nightmare deliveries to the high rises in the area. I don't want any part of those. I will sometimes skirt the southern edge of South Brunswick, but that is as far as I am willing to go. If it starts pulling me north then I shut the app off and head south again to get away from it. Assuming that I am working that area, which almost never happens.
> 
> Late at night, Instacart sends me requests while I am sitting on my couch in Asbury to go pick up at the Shop Rite in Spotswood and then deliver to Asbury.......usually for about $20. It wouldn't be so bad if I was actually in Spotswood and wanting to go back to Asbury (they're usually really small orders), but who in their right mind is going to drive from Asbury to Spotswood and back for $20?


New Brunswick has all the skyscrapers and Rutgers campus as well… I stay out of that area with deliveries just like I did with pax. I could not imagine parking for most restaurants or deliveries being easy to warrant any time spent on that area. 

I stay out of Edison and Highland park as well… just way to much traffic there in those areas, and it could be very difficult getting back to where I want to be.

I am not familiar with shopping apps. But it is not something that really interests me anyways.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Update:

Making sure I'm on a block/schedule, seems to have worked. 

This could really help out over the long term, as I have seen my savings bleed out for over two years.

Time to rebuild. 🙂


----------

